# frost and goldfish



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

well it snowed this morning and here is some of the frost it left behind
































and here are my new goldfish a friend gave me


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots! I've never seen frost like that :-D Can you also please resize the pics?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I really like the first pic.. nice shots!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Nice shots! I've never seen frost like that :-D Can you also please resize the pics?


I resized them but a little small.
The frost is whats called horror(I spelled that wrong I think) frost its really pretty shining in the sun and with the fog this morning it looked so pretty.
It was so cold this morning at 6am 26F/ -3C right now its 36F/1C


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

That first pic is exquisite! the first and the last of the frost shots are really magical, you have a real talent there


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks :-D Does it normally do that there this time of year?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> AWESOME!!!!! haven't seen u in a while gupp gupp, whereya been???? how v-ball?
> dude i love ur goldfish!!!!


volleyball has been going awsome thats why I havn't had that much time for forums but volleyball is almost over so I have a little more time now


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Thanks :-D Does it normally do that there this time of year?


yep it has something to do with water in the air and cooling very fast later in the year its gets super thick on branches I will take pics when there is more its really pretty.

lara I was lucky to get that shot it took several tries to get a crisp one but it was worth it


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

those pictures would have been neat for my ice cold theme in photography


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow that's pretty, guppy. And I think the frost is called hoar frost. ;-)


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Lydia said:


> Wow that's pretty, guppy. And I think the frost is called hoar frost. ;-)


well you seem to know how to spell it and sometimes I would consider it a horror cause if its on the trees its on the roads which isn't that nice.
well its started snowing 2 hours ago now there is about 2" of snow on everything and its sticky


----------

